# How to pick a hinge



## Cheesy_curds (Feb 2, 2018)

I already have a thumb release that I like and want to stick with, but there isn’t a matched hinge model (Stan perfex longneck). How should I go about choosing a hinge? Does a matched profile matter if I’m not shooting the release the same way? Should I even bother practicing with a hinge if the bow is primarily going to be used for hunting? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

50/50. 
If you stated you were into Target and 3d, you'd have more saying go with a hinge. And everyone has their favorite.
Since you're hunting only, some will say they hunt with a hinge, others will say they never will and prefer to have their release clip on the D Loop.

I have the long neck Perfex and love it.
Now, let me throw one more option at you. Stan makes a Perfex tension release. Not a hinge, but tension.
Forces you to pull through the shot to execute it. It would be the same profile, size and shape of your current perfex.

My advice? If you're just starting with a hinge, no way I'd use it hunting until you commit to it and get some time using it.
Since you've stated you have a thumb and want to stick with it, if it were me...it ends there. Why introduce something you're not committed to?


----------



## Cheesy_curds (Feb 2, 2018)

Thank you! I am not trying to find a new hunting release, I just figured that a hinge/tension release would help me improve my aiming


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

I hunt and compete with a Stan JustX, and a Stan PerfeX. I also have a Stan PerfeX resistance release, and several hinges. I practice with the hinges and the resistance, and they do help me focus on aiming. If I find myself getting the least little bit jumpy or “flinchy” with the thumb release, I can pick up a hinge and work on pulling through and just relaxing and aiming. Half a dozen shots like that and my thumb shooting really improves.


----------



## helixarcher89 (Jul 18, 2008)

I have several hinges, thumb and resistance activated release. Everyone has their favorite release, and I would say use what is the best and comfortable for you. Sizing and the design of the release is important which are dependent on how you fit and feels in your hand. Everyone has their own way but for me, I prefer to grip the release like how it is been grip on a recurve bow string where the backhand must be flat and fingers at equal pressure, and work on pulling through/rotating your scupular while relaxing and focus on your aiming. Personally from my tryout with different release, i feel that if you know how to shoot a hinge well, you will excel with the thumb, resistance-activated and wrist strap release well using the same technique. All the best for your training, always do blank bailing to test out the different release. CHeers


----------

